# Key Ring BB Shooter



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been on vacation so I finally got around to finishing my little key ring slingshot.
This thing is actually pretty fun.
My son's bb guns shoot 235fps and 270fps. This little things throws a BB 310fps. Faster than a Daisy BB gun. Who would have thought? It's actually become one of my favorite little shooters. BBs don't take up much room so it's easy to carry quite a few and it's so unobtrusive that it's easy to find places to shoot.
The slingshot is made of micarta so even though it's small it's strong. It holds four extra shots that are captured using a magnet. The bands are TBG and are 6inches x 1/4inch x 3/16 inch. The only tricky thing is that it requires you pay attention to details because it's easy to damage the bands with a fork hit. As long as you fulcrum it low and lean it a bit forward as you shoot it does great. I had to change out several band sets until I stopped having trouble.
View attachment 39608

View attachment 39609

View attachment 39610

Starlings watch out.
winnie


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry, the pictures didn't turn out above. Here they are:





















winnie


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

YES!  MUST. MAKE. NOW!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Winnie that is awesome ! !
Very very cool !
I just gotta have me a go at something like that !


----------



## DawnEvil (Apr 28, 2013)

That's the first key chain slingshot with an ammo dispenser that I have ever seen. Nice!


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

Winnie you are awesome buddy. I like the way you think.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I began this project fantasizing about trying to surreptitiously take a shot at a starling at a local burger joint that has outside tables. I likely never will take a shot there. Though I could probably get away with it I suspect this thing will send a BB clean through a bird that size. The last thing I need is a starling dying on little Sally's table.
Here in the US starlings are a non-indigenous species and are legal to shoot year-round.
I am having a lot of fun with this little shooter though.
winnie


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

thats a sweet lil tack driver


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome. A BB shooter with ammo dispenser. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dude that is sweet as pie!!!! Love that little guy! You're awesome Winnie


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ha ! a minnie me !

cheers


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

cute cute cute


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Very cool man, you are awesome, thanks for the idea as well!


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

That is soo cool. What kind of magnet did you use?


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Freaking sweet I love it


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Bob at Draco said:


> That is soo cool. What kind of magnet did you use?


I used a rare earth magnet that was 1/8 inch in diameter and about 1/4 inch long. It holds them just tight enough that they don't slip and they are easy to release by running your fingernail along the slot. I've started carrying it regularly. It's so discreet that you can shoot it when any other would be impossible. It easily will shoot through both sides of a pop can. It's really a fun little unit.

Now I have to think up some kind of ammo holder only because it's a pain to select the BB's out of my pocket amongst the larger balls (I always carry a dozen or so balls in my pocket for one of my standard slingshots. When and if I get around to it I'll repost the slingshot and the new holder.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks Winnie for the info. I have the micarta and think I may have to make one of these. It is a great idea.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Here is you a good idea for a BB holder and it would go on your key ring as well. This is a pill or tooth pick holder that my sister made for me. It's the kind where you buy a kit and turn it on a little lathe. She doesn't do it any more and gave me several of the kits even though I don't do wood working. It should hold about 20 BB's. If you want a couple of the kits to make you one then just PM me your address and I will send you a couple.


----------

